# Black Walnut Juglone and Pipes



## Siegel_KenEvil (Aug 18, 2010)

I was recently informed that black walnut contains a toxin called Juglone. I also just made 10 pipes out of black walnut. See where I'm going with this? Apparently the concentration of juglone in the heart wood isn't high but I suspect it's still not a good idea to smoke it. Is it worse than the tobacco?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's some real data: http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1148.html


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

If you are smoking tobacco, the potential for the Juglone poisoning is the least of your worries. I would not fret about the Juglone. You can always boil the walnut if you are concerned, but I know its not a problem.


----------

